# 2 Netzwerkkarten in einem Rechner



## mcphilli (22. März 2004)

Hallo,
aus Platzgründen musste ich mir einen zweiten Rechner zusammenbasteln, da habe ich nun genug Arbeitspeicher rein gemacht und will den nun als Fileserver einrichten. Mit dem zweiten Rechner möchte ich nun an meinen Rechner gehen, der eine Internetverbindung über einen Router herstellt. In diesen Rechner habe ich nun eine zweite Netzwerkkarte eingebaut, wo dann der zweite Rechner angestöpselt werden soll. Ich habe es versucht mit einem Crossoverkabel und einem normalen Kabel aber es leuchten noch nicht einmal die LEDs an den Netzwerkkarten zwischen den Rechnern. Ich dachte ich habe soetwas schon einmal gehört das man in einem Rechner zwei Netzwerkkarten unterbringen kann.



MfG

MCPhilli


----------



## SpitfireXP (22. März 2004)

Das geht auch.
Ich hatte zeitweillig sogar drei drin.

Frag nicht warum...


----------



## gothic ghost (22. März 2004)

*2 x*

@mcphilli,
erkennen beide Rechner ihre Karten ?

@SpitfireXP
schöne Aussicht, doch wie soll das helfen ?


----------



## mcphilli (22. März 2004)

Das machen Sie auch, hab auch neue Treiber installiert und alles... Ich hab hier auch noch einen Switch zu liegen, aber den kann man ja nich wie man lustig ist mit zwischenklemmen.


----------



## gothic ghost (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mcphilli _
> *Das machen Sie auch, hab auch neue Treiber installiert und alles... *


vielleicht solltest du mal mehr Infos über deine Ossis,
TCP/IP, LAN etc. mitteilen.
Auch ob  Konflikte bestehen, wenn Win xyz im Geräte-Manager nachschauen.

PS Switch ? und warum nicht da_zwischen ?
1. vom Router zum Switch
2. die Rechner  zum Switch
das ist dann erweiterbar ohne großen Aufwand


----------



## mcphilli (22. März 2004)

Was sind denn Ossis? Also meine Netzwerkkarten sind alle Netgear FA310TX 10/100 MBit, unser Router ist ein D-Link mit inetgrierten Switch und Firewall und Druckeranschluss. Tja was soll ich über TCP/IP sagen? Ich weiß nur das ich alles ausfüllen muss damit ich ins Internet komm.


----------



## gothic ghost (23. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mcphilli _
> Was sind denn Ossis? Also meine Netzwerkkarten sind alle Netgear FA310TX 10/100 MBit, unser Router ist ein D-Link mit inetgrierten Switch und Firewall und Druckeranschluss. Tja was soll ich über TCP/IP sagen? Ich weiß nur das ich alles ausfüllen muss damit ich ins Internet komm.


Ossis ? deine Betriebssysteme  
Na Herz was willst du mehr.
Aber wenn an den Netzwerkkarten keine Led's leuchten, dann liegt
es an den Karten, sitzen die richtig fest ?


----------



## mcphilli (23. März 2004)

Ich habe bei beiden erstmal XP drauf, naja und sitzen tun sie eigentlich auch richtig. Theoretisch leuchten tun sie auch, weil wenn ich das Kabel vom Router an den zweiten Rechner steck, komm ich ja ins Netzwerk und wenn ich das Kabel in die zweite Karte von mein Rechner steck leuchtet sie auch. Er zeigt auf beiden Rechnern an das das Netzwerkkabel fehlt, aber ich hab hier 5 Kabel zu liegen und die funktionieren alle an anderen Rechnern.


----------



## gothic ghost (23. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mcphilli _
> *aber es leuchten noch nicht einmal die LEDs an den Netzwerkkarten zwischen den Rechnern.*



also das sind deine Worte ,
was heißt : Theoretisch leuchten tun sie auch // und praktisch ?
*und was ist jetzt dein Problem ?*


----------



## mcphilli (23. März 2004)

Ich habe hier nur ein Kabel was vom Router kommt. Wenn ich dieses an die eine Netzwerkkarte im zweiten Rechner steck oder an eine von den beiden Karten in meinem Rechner dann leuchten die LEDs und ich komm auch ins Internet usw. Aber ich will ja meinen Rechner und den zweiten Rechner verbinden und da leuchten die LEDs halt nicht. Und wie gesagt er zeigt mir an das die Netzwerkkabel fehlen wenn ich die beiden Rechner versuch direkt zu verbinden.


----------



## gothic ghost (23. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mcphilli _
> Ich habe bei beiden erstmal XP drauf, naja und sitzen tun sie eigentlich auch richtig. Theoretisch leuchten tun sie auch, weil wenn ich das Kabel vom Router an den zweiten Rechner steck, komm ich ja ins Netzwerk und wenn ich das Kabel in die zweite Karte von mein Rechner steck leuchtet sie auch. Er zeigt auf beiden Rechnern an das das Netzwerkkabel fehlt, aber ich hab hier 5 Kabel zu liegen und die funktionieren alle an anderen Rechnern.


dann nimm mal das Kabel mit dem du ins Netz kommst, und verbinde
die Rechner damit.
PS
Warum einfach wenn's kompliziert geht ?
Wieso nutzt du nicht deinen Switch, darüber werden die Rechner
doch verbunden und jeder kann die Bandbreite des Netzes voll ausnutzen
was sonst nicht wäre.
PS // PS
oh man, als wenn ich die Topologie deiner Anlage sehen könnte.
Also mit den Kabeln oder zumindest einer Karte scheint was faul
zusein, oder ich verliere gerade den Überblick.


----------



## mcphilli (23. März 2004)

Das sieht schlecht aus, das ist etwa 30m lang und geht durch die Wand usw. quais von einer Seite des Hauses zur anderen Seite.


----------



## gothic ghost (23. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mcphilli _
> *Das sieht schlecht aus, das ist etwa 30m lang und geht durch die Wand usw. quais von einer Seite des Hauses zur anderen Seite. *


einzeln:
1.Rechner mit 2 Karten mit beiden nach_ein_ander ins Netz
2.mit dem anderen auch ins Netz
wenn das geht sind die Karten okay, ergo Kabel wohl nicht.
und tschüß, gute Nacht.


----------



## Maximodo (23. März 2004)

Wieso nicht vom Router -zum> Switch -> beide Rechner?
Oder geht das von den Kabeln her nicht?

könnte aber auch über 2. Netzwerkkarte gehen
Router zum ersten Rechner 1. Lan Karte
LanKarte1
IP 192.168.0.2
Sub 255.255.255.0
Gateway und DNS der Router

Lan Karte 2 
ip 192.168.0.3
Sub 255.255.255.0

Rechner zwei über Crossover Kabel an Rechner 1 an 2.Lan Karte
Ip Rechner 2 
192.168.0.4
Sub 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.0.2
DNS IP Router

ah jetzt  sry war dann wohl ein unötiger Beitrag

War es ein fertiges Kabel oder selbst angeschlossen? Kontrolier mal die Biegungen vielleicht gibt es irgendwo ein Echo


----------



## Alexander12 (18. August 2005)

Hi.

Hab' auch so nen Rechner der hat 4 Netzwerkkarten! Hab jeder 'ne andere IP gegeben und die Sache war geritzt!    Pass auf, dass du die Kabel nicht verwechselst also Rechner zu Rechner mit Patchkabel etc. ... :suspekt: 

MfG Alexander12


----------



## DarkBlue1981 (26. März 2006)

Maximodo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso nicht vom Router -zum> Switch -> beide Rechner?
> Oder geht das von den Kabeln her nicht?
> 
> könnte aber auch über 2. Netzwerkkarte gehen
> ...





Wie oben beschrieben haben ich das bis lang gemacht. Hat auch alles super geklappt. Nur jetzt habe ich die Pcs auseinander gestellt. Dadurch ist das Crossoverkabel zu kurz. Bin jetzt vom Modem zu Pc 1 Lankarte 1 mit nem normalem Patchkabel gegangen und von da aus (Lankarte 2) zur Switch Port 1 und mit Pc 2  (von Lankarte) zur Switch Port 2.

Das Netzwerk funktioniert auch soweit wieder, nur komme ich mit Rechner 2 nicht mehr ins netz. Weiss net wieso. Wer kann mir da weiter helfen. 
Danke im voraus


----------

